# Real Men Wear Pink!



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

So say I!









And HTJ agrees -


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I have no fear of pink... I wear pink ocbds, pink ties, pink pants, pink socks, etc. etc. (just not all at the same time. I don't want to look like a 250lb bottle of pepto bismol)


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

So say we all!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This man doesn't. One of the things I most enjoyed about teaching sixth grade vs. fifth was that the girls by that time had gotten over their obsession with pink. It helped me see them eye-to-eye . . . though I did have to bend down to do it. Peach, I'll do. Pink, I avoid.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I've come to terms with pink, I have a couple of pink shirts after hating them for years but I think lavender is over the top.


----------



## Joey Kendrick (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't mind pink. It doesn't work well with most of the colors I tend to wear, though. I think I have a pink oxford and...... Well, there might be some pink in an old tie I have somewhere.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Pink (or peach) works well with both greys and blues. Brown shades and greens are less successful. And as for maroon . . . *_shudders visibly_*


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oldsarge said:


> greens are less successful.


I'd give my eye tooth (The real one or the _fake_ one?) for this sweater if they had it in my size!









And wear it tomorrow with my loden colored duffle coat.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I have only one pink shirt, a RL Polo OCBD it's just a very tricky colour with my ruddy Anglo-Scots- Scandinavian complexion. Pink usually shows up as an accent colour in my shirts and ties.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I have no problem wearing pink just as long as it's not ALL Pink from head to toe.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

You could break up the monochromatic scheme with a black belt and black shoes. Try it out and tell us how it works (we will need pics).


Howard said:


> I have no problem wearing pink just as long as it's not ALL Pink from head to toe.


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a thrifted, pink ocbd made by Nautica (from their "heritage" brand - of which I can't find anything online about) and rock it frequently with navy chinos. I also have some J.Crew fake, washed, nantucket red shorts that I wear almost all summer long.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

About a year ago, wearing a pink shirt, tie, and pocket square (as well as a pink belt, pink shoelaces, and pink socks), standing in front of something red.........


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I have one pink OCBD that I like to use for layering - gives certain sweaters a more interesting look. I find that if I wear it without something over it, my tshirt is too visible underneath - bothers me a bit. 

I do think a pink shirt looks great with a blue blazer, chinos, and penny loafers.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Bandit44 said:


> You could break up the monochromatic scheme with a black belt and black shoes. Try it out and tell us how it works (we will need pics).


I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Roycru said:


> About a year ago, wearing a pink shirt, tie, and pocket square (as well as a pink belt, pink shoelaces, and pink socks), standing in front of something red.........


Politics aside,

*SNAZZY!







*


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> So say I!
> 
> View attachment 10136
> 
> ...


Both pink and peach are far underrated and underused in American men's clothing.

Good article and blog. Thanks for the link. They really need to change the background of the text in that blog to something other than gray to make it easier on the eyes, maybe pink?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Big fan of pink - but my casper the friendly ghost complexion doesn't love it. That said, I'll wear a pink OCBD under a grey sweater so that the pink doesn't completely wash my face out (which many would say would be a good thing), but the flash of color looks good. And pink and grey is one of my favorite color combinations - I'll go so far as to call it a classic.


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a Polo Ralph Lauren OCBD in pink.. I thought it was red but with the red/white weave it looks very pink. I usually wear it with navy chinos, a sweater and penny loafers, or with khaki chinos, a tie, and a navy blazer to work. Outside of that I have a pink Ralph Polo that I wear on a casual weekend or in the summer. Overall, I'm a big fan of the pink look - it makes you stand out because most guys don't or won't wear pink.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I prefer to wear my pink shirts with navy suits and blazers. Looks great under dark-colored sweaters, too...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A peach (or pink) dress shirt with French cuffs under a grey patterned three-piece with a French blue grenadine tie is an ensemble to make the ladies' swoon . . . except for my wife who is so used to it that it makes no impression whatsoever. *_sigh . . . _*


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bandit44 said:


> You could break up the monochromatic scheme with a black belt and black shoes. Try it out and tell us how it works (we will need pics).


Where would I purchase a pair of pink pants? a woman's store?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Try Brooks Brothers. That way, you can decide for yourself which section to shop in.



Howard said:


> Where would I purchase a pair of pink pants? a woman's store?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Until about a year ago I would not under any circumstances wear pink. That changed once I started buying more colorful shirts and realized how good a pink OCBD could look with a navy blazer. I now have two RL OCBDs and two ties in shades of pink, including what is probably my favorite tie:



BB seersucker. Can't wait to start wearing this in the spring


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Howard said:


> Where would I purchase a pair of pink pants? a woman's store?


Be on the lookout for a guy around your way that sells them out of the back of his car. Ask around...


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I'll wear a pink ocbd once in a while, and had pink oxford cloth pants for several years...they were fun with a navy sport coat at summer events, but not something that got worn more than twice or three times a year. I got too porky and the pink pants never got replaced.


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

Howard said:


> Where would I purchase a pair of pink pants? a woman's store?


I've seen them at the Orvis outlet in VT. As much as I like pink shirts, pink pants are a whole other thing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bandit44 said:


> Try Brooks Brothers. That way, you can decide for yourself which section to shop in.


How about Rainbow stores?


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Pink, along with other pastel colours are the norm for me during the warmer months.
I think it has a fresh, bright look.
This said though, I do limit my pink garments to shirts and polo's. There is just no way I could pull off such things as trousers.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

This is a nice color of pink.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

Pink again yesterday, this time with brown and tan.......


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> A peach (or pink) dress shirt with French cuffs under a grey patterned three-piece with a French blue grenadine tie is an ensemble to make the ladies' swoon . . . except for my wife who is so used to it that it makes no impression whatsoever. *_sigh . . . _*


Sounds excellent, but a pink shirt with a black grenadine or silk knit necktie would be perfect. I like the combination of a pink shirt and a black knit tie.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a moderate amount of pink and find it very useful. Ties, PSs, OCBDs, polos, socks even two pink D-ring belts (one with my alma mater's athletic logo in baby blue, and one from the sail company Quantum) all find their way into regular use.

The pale pink twill chinos from Orvis, stuff in the back of my closet, not as useful on a regular basis, but when you need them, you need them. Same goes for shorts.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Charles Dana said:


> I like the combination of a pink shirt and a black knit tie.


My all time favorite combo, I wear it far too often.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If it really suits you, how can it be too often? You've gotten me thinking that perhaps a black knit tie should be on my shopping list. It would go well with my peach shirt and a blue herringbone suit. Likewise, with a navy blazer and cavalry twills . . .


----------



## DannoRye (Feb 1, 2013)

That combination of the pink university strike oxford beneath the grey shetland is really great.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Own a pink Mercer & Sons OCBD. Plan to get a pink spread collar with double cuffs in the future, but wish I had it for V-Day next week. Pink looks good on me (and the s/o agrees).


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Howard said:


> This is a nice color of pink.


No, Howard, That's a little VIVID imho.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Roycru said:


> Pink again yesterday, this time with brown and tan.......


This is great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Howard said:


> This is a nice color of pink.


Did you rent A Night at the Roxbury again, Howard !? :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That's exactly the shade of pink I wish to avoid wearing as a shirt. On a tie with alternating dark stripes... maybe.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> You've gotten me thinking that perhaps a black knit tie should be on my shopping list.


It really should be! I have three at the moment, incredibly versatile. Usually the tie I pair on the first wearing of a new sportcoat.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Black knit ties are kind of on the iGent must-have list of clothing purchases. And for good reason. They go with anything.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Black knit ties are kind of on the iGent must-have list of clothing purchases. And for good reason. They go with anything.


That's something I can't get on board with. Navy is almost always the better option.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

firedancer said:


> That's something I can't get on board with. Navy is almost always the better option.


I was thinking the same thing. I wouldn't necessarily mind owning a black knit, but if I owned that and a navy knit, I would probably end up preferring the navy every time


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

https://network.details.com/post/the-black-knit-tie-the-great-neutralizer
Paul Newman favored the black knit, and I've always loved his look, I feel like somewhere there's a pic of him with a pink shirt and black knit but I can't find it.

https://www.ivy-style.com/knit-picky-the-streamlined-style-of-p-sears-schoonmaker.html
Also second pic down is great.

And last but not least, one of my favorite pics of all time,
https://www.voxsartoria.com/image/69630407071

I don't know if you guys can tell, I'm a big proponent of the black knit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Navy knits are fine, too. Though I'll note that I've even worn my black knit with a brown sport coat. :eek2:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If it was a light enough brown, I can't see how it would go wrong. Black and tan are (except in Ireland!) a natural combination.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> If it was a light enough brown, I can't see how it would go wrong. Black and tan are (except in Ireland!) a natural combination.


I once made tentative inquiries about doing a book on that unit. Churchill's role and the widespread unemployment of ex-servicemen in 1919 seemed to be worth a look from the British perspective. On the Irish side, however, I found no prospect of doing any objective research without encountering near hysteria. I thought an American professor, with a solid record of military publications and no axe to grind, might be welcome. That was definitely not the case. Maybe after another century or so.....


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> If it was a light enough brown, I can't see how it would go wrong. Black and tan are (except in Ireland!) a natural combination.


Medium brown. The "no brown with black" rule is not quite so dogmatic as some think. I've found it works fine so long as the black is separated somewhat from the brown. In this case, a light coloured shirt.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

godan said:


> I once made tentative inquiries about doing a book on that unit. Churchill's role and the widespread unemployment of ex-servicemen in 1919 seemed to be worth a look from the British perspective. On the Irish side, however, I found no prospect of doing any objective research without encountering near hysteria. I thought an American professor, with a solid record of military publications and no axe to grind, might be welcome. That was definitely not the case. Maybe after another century or so.....


Oh, probably not. They have the same reaction to Oliver Cromwell and think how long ago that was. I suspect it's related to that old saw that the difference between the Americans and the British (and possibly the Irish) is that the Brits think 200 miles is a long way and the Americans think 200 years is a long time.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I've found it works fine so long as the black is separated somewhat from the brown.


I have this shirt.









One of its main colors is brown. And one of its accent colors is black. I like to wear it with a black silk knit tie, and my dark brown Harris Tweed herringbone jacket, with a camel silk PS, and charcoal (light black? :icon_smile_wink flannel slacks, and think myself quite -


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shirts like that are, IMO, too busy to wear with a tie.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, probably not. They have the same reaction to Oliver Cromwell and think how long ago that was. I suspect it's related to that old saw that the difference between the Americans and the British (and possibly the Irish) is that the Brits think 200 miles is a long way and the Americans think 200 years is a long time.


Well said.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

orange fury said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I wouldn't necessarily mind owning a black knit, but if I owned that and a navy knit, I would probably end up preferring the navy every time


I own 2. 
I have worn 1 of them exactly 1 time the last 4 years. They're always available but never the best option for me. The only time I wore one was just a couple weeks ago. A boring somber tie for a somber occasion...


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Navy knits are fine, too. Though I'll note that I've even worn my black knit with a brown sport coat. :eek2:


And well you should. I've always thought black and brown go very nice together.

I often see a lot of gentleman well turned out in brown flannels or gabs and a black camel hair blazer. I've seen the other way around as well, black gabs with the brown jacket. Not my cup of tea but they looked very dapper.

I've never understood the aversion to brown and black on the inter webs fora.

Now if we're talking mixing up the belt and shoes, that's where I draw the line


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Brio1 said:


> Did you rent A Night at the Roxbury again, Howard !? :icon_jokercolor:


No I just like the color pink.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't really judge myself on if I'm a "real man" (and traditionally, I probably am not), but I wore this rather proudly today.


----------

